# Red Irritation Between Paws..................PLEASE HELP



## Twitch (Feb 1, 2011)

Ruger is a 1 year old Australian Cattle dog. He gets these irritations between his paws when he plays a lot. I took him to the desert about a month ago and his feet got really red and irritated between the paw pads. The Vet thought it was allergies and gave him some meds and some wash which seemed to work, but I was also minimizing exercise at that time to allow his feet to get better. And now since I have started doing his normal exercise his feet have started to get worst again. We go all different places to play\exercise so it is not related to any specific environment. Also about a week ago 3 of his paw pads got dime size holes in them. The holes were only through one layer of the pad. The pad was still black underneath. The paw pad was no longer sensitive and pretty much healed in 2 days. 

So today his current condition… one front paw and one back paw has irritation between the toes, mainly between the middle toes.

These pictures were taking just minutes ago.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Ouch! I dont really have any good answers, but one of my dogs has had a similar situation; we've done a lot of desert camping and his feet would get so painful and irritated, I'd have to keep him in the RV. I tried putting socks on him once  It only happened in the desert though. He also has seasonal allergies that cause him to lick his feet and that occasionally require an injection from the vet. Hope somebody can give you a better answer!


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

I was trimming my dogs paws and nails today, and I noticed something that looks very similar to the pics you have posted. To me, it almost looked like folliculitis or ingrown hairs. I had noticed him working on his paws, but he didn't appear to be in any pain so I assumed he was grooming. Right now the irritation is only in one spot in between two toes. Hopefully someone else has experienced this and will have some info!


----------

